# It's 1958 Every Day For This Family



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 26, 2021)

@RadishRose that looks like fun and it brings back so many memories.
If I tried living like that my kids would have me committed. lol


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @RadishRose that looks like fun and it brings back so many memories.
> If I tried living like that my kids would have me committed. lol


All they need is plastic on the upholstery!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2021)

We had this paper on one wall of the dining area. I still like it.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 27, 2021)

Good for them!  They are doing what makes them happy!  I think it's charming!
My personal kitchen  is very 1930's, with vintage decor.
I love the individualism of the diversity of style!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

I actually like it ... I wish people could live their lives without being mocked generally..we'd all be happier wouldn't we ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2021)

We had ivy wallpaper in the kitchen and my mom had a partial set of these Metlox Poppytrail California Ivy dishes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> All they need is plastic on the upholstery!


We didn't have plastic but we did have a light gray sofa and chair with that nubby textured nylon upholstery that wore like iron.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I actually like it ... I wish people could live their lives without being mocked generally..we'd all be happier wouldn't we ?


People feel comfortable when in the herd. One fellow said to me, in the supermarket carpark: "When did that style come back in fashion?" He then added, before I could say anything, "you look fantastic, good for you." His last quip made me smile when he said: "I wish I had the balls to wear that." It's that safety feeling of not being different. 

Harry Winston, the New York Jeweller once said: "People will stare, make it worth their while." 
Winston was talking about Vitiligo, a long-term condition where pale white patches develop on the skin. It's caused by the lack of melanin, which is the pigment in skin. Vitiligo can affect any area of skin, but it commonly happens on the face, neck and hands.

But his quote about staring is relevant to any type of appearance outside of the norm. 
So no matter how many times I hear: "Hey Indy," I'm still going to wear my fedora hats, my two tone shoes, my baggy trousers and my wide lapels.


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2021)

That ivy wallpaper reminded me of some we had at the "old" house. This is my 7th birthday in 1959.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2021)

We had slip covers on the 2 sectionals but plain chairs.
2 of these 





and a charcoal gray lounge chair for my father.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> We didn't have plastic but we did have a light gray sofa and chair with that nubby textured nylon upholstery that wore like iron.


This was pretty similar to what we had when I was growing up in the 60's..Uncut Moquette chairs and sofa.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> People feel comfortable when in the herd. One fellow said to me, in the supermarket carpark: "When did that style come back in fashion?" He then added, before I could say anything, "you look fantastic, good for you." His last quip made me smile when he said: "I wish I had the balls to wear that." It's that safety feeling of not being different.
> 
> Harry Winston, the New York Jeweller once said: "People will stare, make it worth their while."
> *Winston was talking about Vitiligo, a long-term condition where pale white patches develop on the skin. It's caused by the lack of melanin, which is the pigment in skin. Vitiligo can affect any area of skin, but it commonly happens on the face, neck and hands.*
> View attachment 171205


One of the worlds' top models, Winnie Harlow... has Vitiligo...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2021)

One of the things I remember about 1958 that I always wondered was why people covered their furniture with plastic.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Good for them!  They are doing what makes them happy!  I think it's charming!
> My personal kitchen  is very 1930's, with vintage decor.
> I love the individualism of the diversity of style!


I second your words, Gaer.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 4, 2021)

Why not?


----------



## Joe Smith (Jul 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Wonderful, thanks for posting!


----------

